# P365X and XL Loaded Chamber Indicator



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The literature and videos that review, inform, and praise the Sig Sauer P365X and XL pistol most always mention the loaded chamber indicator on the pistol. It is a sight hole at the top rear of the ejection port in which you can see the case of a cartridge when it is positioned in the firing chamber of the barrel. While this may be fine under some conditions, think sun or an artificial light source, it is entirely useless in a dark setting or at night. Several other manufactures use this same "feature", Smith & Wesson M&P pistols come to mind and one has to wonder what the designers were thinking when there is a MUCH better way to accomplish this very important task.

Do what Glock, Taurus, Beretta, Kahr, and a few other companies have done for years; make the loaded chamber indicator both tactile and visual. And this is exactly what Sig did with the P365X and the P365XL pistols, and I would bet their P365 model, too. though in reverse of the companies mentioned above.

When the pistol is out of battery, no round in the chamber, the ejector is slightly elevated away from the plain of the slide. When it is in battery, round in chamber, the ejector is flush with the slide's plain. It's really a shame this is not mentioned in their literature of in the reviews of these fine little pistols. But now you know, it you didn't already know.


----------

